# Digitalausgang parallel nutzen



## BigStephan (3 November 2021)

Hallo,

Ich betreibe meine 750-841 an einem 24V Netzteil. Meine Digitalausgänge (750-530) steuern diverse Stromstosschalter an. Funktioniert seit Jahren gut.
Kann ich parallel den Stromstosser (gleiches Netzteil, also gleiches Potenzial) mittels eines normalen Tasters ansteuern? (Quasi als Ausfallsicherung wenn die Wago mal streikt).
Bin unsicher ob die Digitalausgänge da Schaden nehmen könnten, da ja dann Spannung (über die Eingangskontakte des Stromstossers) bei Tasternutzung an den Ausgängen der Digitalausgängen anliegt. Laut Zeichnungen ist in den 530igern ja eine Diode verbaut....

Grüße
Stephan


----------



## urlicht (3 November 2021)

Hallo BigStephan,

Grundsätzlich ist das möglich. Technisch eleganter und, sofern Steuerstromkreise (Potentiale der DA-Klemmen), wie üblich, separat abgesichert sind, entweder Ausgangsklemmen mit integrierten Digitalrelais zu verwenden oder Koppelrelais zwischen zu schalten. Das sorgt für eine sichere galvanische Trennung der Stromkreise. Ansonsten ist es einem Stromstosser egal, ob der Impuls von einem Taster kommt, oder vom Ausgangsimpuls der SPS.


----------



## PN/DP (3 November 2021)

BigStephan schrieb:


> Laut Zeichnungen ist in den 530igern ja eine Diode verbaut....


Laut welchen Zeichnungen sind wo Dioden verbaut?

Dürfen die Ausgänge parallel geschaltet werden ("wired OR")?
Wenn Du Dich unsicher fühlst, dann baue selber Dioden an die Ausgänge, je eine Diode vom Ausgang und eine vom Taster, gemeinsame Kathoden an die Relais-Spule.

Nach meiner Erfahrung können übliche SPS-Ausgänge das ab, wenn der Ausgang gegen dessen Lastspannungsversorgung (+24V) kurzgeschlossen wird.

Harald


----------



## BigStephan (3 November 2021)

Hallo,

Dass es dem Stromstosser egal ist, woher die 24V kommen ist klar. Und da die ganze Anlage ohnehin am selben Netzteil hängt, ist eine Potenzialtrennung m.M.n. nicht nötig.  Ich würde nur gern wissen, ob die eingebauten Dioden so ausreichend sind...das müsste ja jemand von Wago wissen.

Hier mal das Bild:




Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies die interne Schaltung ist...

Grüße 
Stephan


----------



## PN/DP (3 November 2021)

BigStephan schrieb:


> Hier mal das Bild


Ich sehe keine Dioden, die irgendeine Relevanz für die äußere Beschaltung haben...

Harald


----------



## urlicht (3 November 2021)

Hallo,
Wenn meine trüben Augen mich nicht täuschen, ist im Schaltbild rechts eine LED dargestellt. Das andere Element, welches eine nach unten weisende Diode enthält, ist, zusammen mit dem Transistor, ein Optokoppler. Dieser entkoppelt das ganze zur internen Logik. Die ritte Diode befindet sich unter dem OP-Verstärker und dient der Spannungsversorgung (0V) des OPV. Die Kondensatoren sind i.d.R. EMV-relevante Bauteile. Wenn nun der Tastereingang des "Stromstössels" ohne getrennte Absicherung am selben Potential hängt, wie der Digitalausgang, kann nichts passieren. Diese Stromkreise sollten aber auch im technischen Sinn das gleiche Potential aufweisen und nicht nur  im physikalischen.


----------



## PN/DP (3 November 2021)

urlicht schrieb:


> Diese Stromkreise sollten aber auch im technischen Sinn das gleiche Potential aufweisen und nicht nur  im physikalischen.




Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2021)

urlicht schrieb:


> Diese Stromkreise sollten aber auch im technischen Sinn das gleiche Potential aufweisen und nicht nur im physikalischen


Habe ich was in der Schule verpasst?

@urlicht , kläre mich bitte mal auf


----------



## urlicht (3 November 2021)

@PN/DP:
Im technischen Sinn haben 24V DC von ein und dem selben Netzteil, die über zwei parallele Sicherungen oder Auslösegeräte geführt sind, unterschiedliches Potential. Wenn eine Sicherung ausgelöst hat oder ausgeschaltet wurde, würden definitiv unterschiedliche Potentiale auftreten. Im physikalischen Sinn können die zwei Pfade bei durchgeschalteter Sicherung als identisch betrachtet werden.


----------



## BigStephan (3 November 2021)

Nunja...genau genommen sähe es dann so aus:


----------



## KLM (3 November 2021)

Die 530 kann das ab, aber die LED des Kanals wird leuchten. Wie schon gesagt wäre eine Entkopplung aber der bessere/saubere Weg.
Die Frage die sich mir stellt: Du verwendest einen uralt 841, der wahrscheinlich seit mehr als 15 Jahren bei Dir stabil läuft und jetzt hast Du plötzlich Angst, dass er Zicken macht? Die Chanen stehen gut, dass er weitere 10 Jahre schafft, wenn Du ihn mit Deinen Basteleien nicht abschießt


----------



## BigStephan (3 November 2021)

Naja ich geh nicht davon aus, dass er zicken macht.

Kleine Geschichte hierzu:
Neulich hatten wir die Situation, dass der Strom kurz weg war. Meine Vermutung ist, dass der Energieversorger hier in sehr kurzer Zeit mehrmals wieder zugeschalten hat...
auf jeden Fall war die Wago danach irgendwie nicht mehr sie selbst (es lief kein Programm mehr und sie war auch nicht erreichbar)...
gelöst hatte ich es dann, indem ich sie mittels uralter Software zurückgesetzt habe und das Programm neu aufspielte. Seit dem nie wieder Probleme.
Blöderweise war ich zu dem Zeitpunkt aber für eine Woche nicht daheim...meine Frau saß buchstäblich im dunkeln (ich wollte sie jetzt auch nicht telefonisch anweisen jedesmal im Zählerschrank manuell die Stromstoßer zu schalten bis ich wieder das war). Schlecht für den WAF 

Ich würd gern vermeiden, alles umbauen zu müssen, sollte sowas je wieder auftreten oder die Wago dann doch einmal das zeitliche segnen (hab sogar eine zweite hier für "Spielzwecke" herumliegen, die ich dann austauschen könnt....geht aber eben alles nicht mal so auf die Schnelle).

Ob die LEDs dann leuchten ist mir rel. egal...den Mehrverbrauch kann ich verkraften  Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass diese leuchten wird...die wird sicherlich direkt am Ausgang sitzen und entsprechend als Diode sperren.

Will halt nur sichergehen, dass es mir die IOs nicht zerhaut....

Dann brauch ich nur noch ne Lösung für die Rollos, aber das ist etwas komplizierter, da hier die Ausgänge der Wago auf Relais gehen (und durch das Programm für xx Sekunden auf True gesteuert werden, bis das Rollo zu ist). Im Notfall könnte ich damit leben den Rollotaster so lange zu drücken, aber hier würde obiges Schaltbild nicht funktionieren, da die Wago das "Go" ja vom Taster braucht der wiederum auf einem Eingang hängt.

Hatte hier vor vielen Jahren schonmal danach gefragt, aber die Lösung mittels DSUB-Switch (alle Rolloeingänge und Ausgänge umleiten) nie umgesetzt.

Grüße

Stephan


----------



## Oberchefe (3 November 2021)

> Die 530 kann das ab, aber die LED des Kanals wird leuchten.



Dann wäre aber das Wago-Schaltbild falsch.


----------



## Oberchefe (3 November 2021)

> Neulich hatten wir die Situation, dass der Strom kurz weg war. Meine Vermutung ist, dass der Energieversorger hier in sehr kurzer Zeit mehrmals wieder zugeschalten hat...
> auf jeden Fall war die Wago danach irgendwie nicht mehr sie selbst (es lief kein Programm mehr und sie war auch nicht erreichbar)...



Das hört sich eher nach einem Amok laufenden Pointer an


----------



## Heinileini (3 November 2021)

BigStephan schrieb:


> Ob die LEDs dann leuchten ist mir rel. egal...den Mehrverbrauch kann ich verkraften  Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass diese leuchten wird...die wird sicherlich direkt am Ausgang sitzen und *entsprechend als Diode sperren*.


Vorsicht! Das Sperren ist eine Kunst, die LEDs nicht wirklich beherrschen! In SperrRichtung vertragen sie normalerweise nur wenige Volt, die sie überleben können.

Um die LED zu schützen, kann man eine Diode antiparallel schalten. Aber damit ist natürlich auch die erhoffte SperrWirkung dahin.


----------



## BigStephan (3 November 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das hört sich eher nach einem Amok laufenden Pointer an


Das lässt sich leider nicht mehr herausbekommen...aber wenn es so ist, hätte ich es trotzdem nicht beheben können, geschweige denn meine Frau ;-)



Heinileini schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Das Sperren ist eine Kunst, die LEDs nicht wirklich beherrschen! In SperrRichtung vertragen sie normalerweise nur wenige Volt, die sie überleben können.
> 
> Um die LED zu schützen, kann man eine Diode antiparallel schalten. Aber damit ist natürlich auch die erhoffte SperrWirkung dahin.


Aber sehe gerade jetzt erst, dass ganz rechts unten ja die LED im Schaltbild sitzt und durch den Opto garnicht im Ausgangskreis hängt....folglich kann diese von einer potenziell angelegten Spannung am Ausgang garnicht betroffen sein (wenn ich es richtig sehe, dass rechts vom Optokoppler die ganze interne Schaltung liegt und hier nicht zu sehen ist)

Damit wäre nur noch der OPV direkt am Ausgang...bloss hier hab ich keine Ahnung wie dieser intern aussieht.

Grüße


----------



## PN/DP (3 November 2021)

1) Das Dreieck in der Prinzipschaltung ist eher kein OPV, sondern ganz allgemein ein Verstärker/Treiber
2) Nach der Prinzipschaltung von Wago wird die Ausgangs-LED nicht leuchten, wenn man am Ausgang 24V anlegt.
3) Kannst Du eine 750-530 Klemme öffnen und ein Foto von der Leiterplatte machen oder hast Du ein Foto von der Leiterplatte? Wo man die Beschriftung der/des Ausgangstreiber-IC lesen kann? Die Ausgangstreiber sind meistens integrierte (Standard-)Schaltkreise, da kann man anhand der Schaltkreis-Nummer nach der IC-Beschreibung mit detaillierterer Ausgangsschaltung suchen.

Harald


----------



## MSommer (4 November 2021)

Das einfachste wäre doch einen Taster mit Wechselkontakt oder S/Ö-Beschaltung einzusetzen. Damit erreicht man eine sicheres schalten ohne irgendwelche möglichen "Problemen", wenn der DO-Ausgang von extern beschaltet wird. 
Da wir ja die interne Logik nicht kennen, wird wohl nach einem erneuten Start der SPs sicherlich der DO-Ausgang wieder als Impuls geschaltet, was dazu führt, dass das Stromstoßrelais wieder zurückgesetzt wird, wenn keine RM-Überwachung  (Ein) erfolgt.
Gruß Michael


----------



## BigStephan (4 November 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> 1) Das Dreieck in der Prinzipschaltung ist eher kein OPV, sondern ganz allgemein ein Verstärker/Treiber
> 2) Nach der Prinzipschaltung von Wago wird die Ausgangs-LED nicht leuchten, wenn man am Ausgang 24V anlegt.
> 3) Kannst Du eine 750-530 Klemme öffnen und ein Foto von der Leiterplatte machen oder hast Du ein Foto von der Leiterplatte? Wo man die Beschriftung der/des Ausgangstreiber-IC lesen kann? Die Ausgangstreiber sind meistens integrierte (Standard-)Schaltkreise, da kann man anhand der Schaltkreis-Nummer nach der IC-Beschreibung mit detaillierterer Ausgangsschaltung suchen.
> 
> Harald


1.) Ok
2.) Das war meine letzte Vermutung
3.) Nicht wirklich. Ich habe 6 von diesen Klemmen fest verbaut im Schrank :-(



MSommer schrieb:


> Das einfachste wäre doch einen Taster mit Wechselkontakt oder S/Ö-Beschaltung einzusetzen. Damit erreicht man eine sicheres schalten ohne irgendwelche möglichen "Problemen", wenn der DO-Ausgang von extern beschaltet wird.
> Da wir ja die interne Logik nicht kennen, wird wohl nach einem erneuten Start der SPs sicherlich der DO-Ausgang wieder als Impuls geschaltet, was dazu führt, dass das Stromstoßrelais wieder zurückgesetzt wird, wenn keine RM-Überwachung  (Ein) erfolgt.
> Gruß Michael


Ich glaube das wird nix. Die Taster sind überall in der Wohnung eingebaut und viele Meter vom Schrank entfernt. Ich versteh zwar was Du meinst (also beim Tasten gleichzeitig die Verbindung zwischen Wago und Stromstoßer kappen), aber wie gesagt: das würde heissen von jedem Taster in der Wand müsste man mit mind. 2 zusätzlichen Leitungen zurück zum Schrank. Logistisch hier nicht umsetzbar :-(
Ich konnte jedoch nie beobachten, dass die Ausgänge auf TRUE schalten wenn die Wago neu hochfährt. Die Stromstoßer haben nach jedem Ausfall ihren Zustand beibehalten. Um deren Zustand auszuwerten gehen deren Rückmeldeausgänge zurück zur Wago auf eine Eingangsklemme. Ich kenne also den Zustand der Stromstoßer jederzeit.

Grüße

Stephan


----------



## MSommer (4 November 2021)

@Stephan,
ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Du diese Taster nicht Vorort sondern im Verteiler eingebaut/nachgerüstet werden. nachteilig ist vermutlich, dass solch örtlich montierten Taster halt auch einmal im normalen Automationsbetrieb bedient werden können.
So wie Du es vorhast ist meine Variante natürlich nicht zielführend.

Das mit der Logikanbindung der Zustandserkennung ist schon mal gut. Damit verhinderst Du das von mir beschriebene Schaltverhalten.
Gruß Michael


----------



## .:WAGO::011726:. (4 November 2021)

Hallo BigStephan,

Du kannst parallel zum DO der 750-530 ein Taster anschließen (natürlich vom selben Netzteil)  da geht nichts kaputt und es gibt auch keine Rückwirkungen auf andere DOs. Die LED des jeweiligen Ausgangs wird bei der 750-530 oder 750-1504 nicht leuchten. Bei einer 750-501 hingegen schon.
Zu deiner kleinen Hintergrundgeschichte fällt mir spontan der Klassiker ein: "Bei der letzten Programmänderung kein Bootprojekt geladen". Das könnte das Verhalten erklären. Oder andersrum: Ist das Verhalten reproduzierbar wenn du den Controller einmal (oder gerne auch mehrmals hintereinander) spannungslos machst? Tritt dann das Verhalten wieder auf?


----------



## BigStephan (5 November 2021)

MSommer schrieb:


> @Stephan,
> ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Du diese Taster nicht Vorort sondern im Verteiler eingebaut/nachgerüstet werden. nachteilig ist vermutlich, dass solch örtlich montierten Taster halt auch einmal im normalen Automationsbetrieb bedient werden können.
> So wie Du es vorhast ist meine Variante natürlich nicht zielführend.
> 
> ...


Im Gegenteil, der Taster ist die Primäre Schaltquelle für die Stromstoßer. Die Taster sind die "normalen" Lichtschalter für jeden Raum.
Die Automationsvariante ist "nur" schmückendes Beiwerk um z.b. über das HMI mal schnell alle Lichter ausmachen zu können oder auch eine Anwesenheitssimulation durchzuführen.


.:WAGO::011726:. schrieb:


> Hallo BigStephan,
> 
> Du kannst parallel zum DO der 750-530 ein Taster anschließen (natürlich vom selben Netzteil)  da geht nichts kaputt und es gibt auch keine Rückwirkungen auf andere DOs. Die LED des jeweiligen Ausgangs wird bei der 750-530 oder 750-1504 nicht leuchten. Bei einer 750-501 hingegen schon.
> Zu deiner kleinen Hintergrundgeschichte fällt mir spontan der Klassiker ein: "Bei der letzten Programmänderung kein Bootprojekt geladen". Das könnte das Verhalten erklären. Oder andersrum: Ist das Verhalten reproduzierbar wenn du den Controller einmal (oder gerne auch mehrmals hintereinander) spannungslos machst? Tritt dann das Verhalten wieder auf?


Danke für das Feedback! Genau solche Infos direkt vom Hersteller (ich vermute zumindest dass Wago = Wago bedeutet) brauchte ich.

Was die Sache mit dem Bootprojekt angeht - ich geh davon aus, dass vorher ein Bootprojekt drauf war, da seit Inbetriebnahme 2008 bereits mehrere Stromausfälle (kürzere und längere) stattfanden und nie solch ein Problem vorher auftauchte.
Aber ist jetzt alles Spekulation im Nachhinein.

Grüße

Stephan


----------

